# FS: 210 G tank & stand with Glass Lid and FX5



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Selling my 210 gallon tank, comes with tank black stand and 3 piece glass top. Asking 900 for the whole thing
Also selling 2 fx5 for 250 Each or buy with the tank for $1000 for 1 or 2 for $1100

Everything is around a year and a half old.

Tank is 72" Long, 24" Width, and 28~30" Tall

PM or text me at 604 441 6667


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you have any photos?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

,http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aquarium-photography-73/210g-frt-tank-22680/
Tank is currently empty will take a pic later


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump latest pic added, black vinyl background


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bummptoo the top


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

what did you do with the turtle? and free bump nice fish!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Sold it awhile back


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump lowered


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Wicked deal.Someone should snag it.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

MaKe me an offerrrr


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

to the top of the world


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump make some offers?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

No bites at all?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I ll take the 3 piece glass top if you want to sell it seperately!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

No sorry can't


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump up to the top


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

wat is the exact dimension?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Tank is 72" Long, 24" Width, and 28~30" Tall tank and stand are bought from king eds


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump for sunday


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Big tank for saleeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great looking tank and in excellent condition. Good luck with the sale.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Dude i want this tank im gonna work on selling my tank first then im gonna grab this from you. Txt me at 778 658 7779.cheers bud.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

^never got a reply back after texting you


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump up for grabs still


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

added another fx5


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

will take the glass tops if you want to sell them seperately


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Selling the whole thing only sorry


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

to the top for friday


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

No one wants to offer? Bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Huge 210 tank


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

if only you were up north


----------

